# Buying a New TV, help needed



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I just won $500 for graduating and im now looking towards buying a new 42in tv. 
Im willing to spend $800-$850
I live in canada so my options would be to buy from http://bestbuy.ca, or http://futureshop.ca

The tv will mainly be used for gaming, Im not to sure what to be really looking for in the tv.

All help appreciated

P.S. im looking towards and lcd tv


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This is the best thing I could find based on your budget and desired screen size. Avoid Insignia and Dynex like the plague! My parents have a larger version of this TV and it's outstanding for visuals and clarity.


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

ebackhus said:


> This is the best thing I could find based on your budget and desired screen size. Avoid Insignia and Dynex like the plague! My parents have a larger version of this TV and it's outstanding for visuals and clarity.


I was looking at the tv. I think that's the one im going to get. I was looking at all the 120hz tv, but there to expensive.

Is there a noticeable difference between 120hz and 60hz tv?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

In my opinion 120Hz looks bad.


----------



## bobkerry (Jul 5, 2010)

If u want to find the difference you must ask from different markets and according to their rates you can buy the respective thing......else you can also check the quality and can compare between them.....


----------

